#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  een doordeweeks trouwfeest

## luc2366

www.youtube.com/v/NxmfhlHmYDI

----------


## BlueConfig

Link werkt bij mij niet? 

Werk wel met opera maar volgens mij klopt het adres niet?  :Smile: 

_Edit: blijkbaar ligt het aan opera, in IE werkt het wel mn excuses_

----------


## DJP-BIM

hahah, sjee  :Big Grin: 

geweldig einde gewoon, maar je zult maar zoiets mee maken op je bruiloft zeg...

----------


## goldsound

> hahah, sjee 
> 
> geweldig einde gewoon, maar je zult maar zoiets mee maken op je bruiloft zeg...



Ik denk dat er doden gevallen zouden zijn

----------


## Hansound

Echt keigoed,  Ambiance   wauw   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Baszza91

:Big Grin:  Echt geweldig. Als ik nog iemand zoek die leuk plaatjes ken draaien voor een bruiloft,.... Dan word hij het zeker niet!!! :Wink:  

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Vervallen

Wel erg grappig je zou het meemaken

----------


## lightzone

haha, lol

"helaas kan meme vandewalle er niet bij zijn omdat ze in de kliniek ligt,
daarom we weten allemaal dat het elk moment voorbij kan zijn voor haar.

daarom voor haar : -the final countdouwn-  "    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

meesterlijk ;-)

----------


## jurjen_barel

Geniale gozer om een avond te vullen met ZOVEEL korte fragmenten en ZOVEEL beledigingen.

En uiteraard begrijp ik Saskia's keuze aan het einde. Die kan zich bij geen van beiden families meer vertonen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Funmaker

zalig filmpje heb het wel al meermaals gezien  :Smile:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Geweldig, 

"Niemand laat zijn eigen kind alleen.... " hoe hypokriet kun je zijn...

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Het plexi-glas om de dj-ruimte heen... Geweldig!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Kan die ongestoord nog meer beledigingen maken...


En de deurklink onder spanning, ook leuk...


Hoezo een bunker?  :Big Grin: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJ nn

dat plexiglas is voor de café-tour, zo kan er geen bier overheen gaan (over de DJ)

vind anders wel mooi hok

de deurklink is overdone ... (haal die er gewoon af  :Big Grin:  )

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## Leeghem

jammer maar hellaas werd het programma vroeg tijdige gestopt,
te weinig kijkers.

----------


## dj_jr

super filmpje dit!

hoe kan je mensen afkraken :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

